# Fishing under a bridge(very succesful)



## PanfishHunter

I went fishing today under a bridge about a mile from my house. This is what I caught. 12 green sunfish , 8 bluegills(monsters except 3 I let go) , an eel which made me mad because it messed up my rigging and 4 carp and 3 channel cats. I couldn't believe it, I have never fished there and I have lived here 6 years I am going to go down there probally 4 times a week. Grilled the panfish and deep fryed the cats. YUUUUUMMMM!

:sniper: panfishhunter


----------



## CREEMAN

Bridges are a great spot when the crappies are spawning in the spring.Thats the areas I fish here in ontario. :sniper:


----------

